# New Goats!! And Chocolate Buck!!!



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I purchased 14 new goats on Sunday (12/23/2007). Some were purchased for customers of mine, and three of them are already in their new homes.

Ebony- Black with White Frosting and Wattles!!









Light Gray and White Agouti Doe









Gray Agouti Doe









Gray Agouti Doe









Black with White Frosting Doe









Gray Agouti Doeling









Black with White Frosting and White Belly Band Doeling









Black with White Frosting Doeling









Gray Agouti Buckling









Light Gray and White Agouti Buckling









Brownie- Chocolate 1yr. old Buck!









Let me know what you think!!!


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Beautiful Pygmies! that gray agouti buckling is going to be gorgeous!!!! Good luck with them!

CJ


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!! The two Bucklings were mainly purchased for resale. I have a couple of people on a waiting list for Bucklings, so I figured I would give them a try. I am really happy with Brownie though, and I think he will work perfectly with my Pygmy herd, atleast for now :wink:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty goats! Congrats on the new additions


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

They're nice! I LOVE that chocolate buck! That coloring is just so beautiful.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

All of them are excellent - but the chocolate buck would be my favorite. I named my chocolate caramel goatie Ghirardelli 

Have fun w/all of your new ones!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you!!! I think, if I looked it up right on the Pygmy website, his color is called brown agouti. I think.....


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Those are some nice looking Pygmys.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Gorgeous and your buck has roaning too! He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you!! I am very happy with him


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats! they are all beautiful!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you :lol:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty goaties!! And the buck is certainly a handsome guy! The roaning he has is looks like frosting! You certainly have increased your herd a whole lot with some beauties!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok, you said you purchased some for resale, so which ones are you keeping (besides Brownie)?


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

The Gray Agouti Doeling, the second Gray Agouti Doe, one of the Black Does with white frosting(can't decide which one), and the two Bucklings.


----------

